# Awesome soft rope halters



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love all the Sunset Halters stuff! Super nice!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny, I prefer a slightly stiff rope halter, such as a Diamond D. They are easier to put on, and seem to release quicker. I like many of the Parelli products, such as their "Cadillac" bareeback pad, but I like a stiff halter over a limp one any day.
NO joke intended there.


----------

